

Why I gave up my private office - vitakis
http://vitakis.com/2013/05/12/why-i-gave-up-my-single-office/

======
doki_pen
I once worked in a place where the size and location of someones office was so
important that it seemed more important then getting work done or the success
of the company. It was really sad and my coworkers often seemed like a bunch
of children to me. I'm glad I left. Now when I visit a company with offices,
I'm always weary of the politics involved.

